# Trainers in the Seattle Area



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has any trainer recommendations in the Seattle area. It's hard to go by Yelp or Google reviews because it seems a lot of the people going are just being casual about it and are just looking for something fun (in other words, they don't put much value in the training itself and have no preference for positive vs forceful). 

I did search and find a thread, but it seems a lot of things have changed since then (it's been four years since that thread). I want to do a lot of obedience training (beyond basic) and I was hoping to find a trainer who could teach more than basic and teach it well, so I don't have to find someone new after a puppy kindergarten class. 

These are the people I have been looking at so far:

Kinship Dog Training
They were recommended and do work through the humane society but I'm not sure if I want to train in that environment.

Training | | Cascade KennelsCascade Kennels
These were highly recommended in the thread, but the have a new trainer now, and I have no idea what she's like.

Riverdog | Seattle and Eastside Area Dog Training
They were recommended by someone I know.

Family dog training in Woodinville, WA. Offering group classes, private lessons and Stay and Train programs.
This is where Katie Morrell from Cascade Kennels seems to have gone.

These places were recommended highly by my vet:
A Canine College of Seattle!
Dog Training | barkz
Positive Dog Training Home Page
Dog Training Seattle | Ahimsa Dog & Puppy Training, Voted Best Dog Trainer in Seattle

If anyone could recommend a person that would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Nikkavy (Nov 25, 2012)

*Also seeking a trainer in Seattle*

We have a new 9 month old WGSD who is rather fearful, looking for a good trainer in Seattle area. My 12-year old WGSD was trained with prong collar, but no hitting/etc. our trainer did not use the food -intensive methods and we had very good consistent results. I am concerned about "positive only " trainers who don't use prong collars at all, but am willing to try something new if it's based on other GSD owners positive experience. we hope to do some rally or nose work with Sunny eventually & are interested in private sessions over group classes. she did not have much training at the breeder. any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Smart Paws: Training and Behavior Solutions 

I'd highly recommend Smart Paws!


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I have taken dogs to A Canine Experience, & liked them. www.acanine.com

I haven't gone to her, but Suzanne Eviston has training are her place. She breeds Police K9's, & has a very good reputaiton.
Training


----------



## Nikkavy (Nov 25, 2012)

*Looking for an experienced trainer in Seattle area*

thanks Ladies for the suggestions!

Suzanne Eviston looks like she would be great! I'm in the central district so I think Snohomish might be a bit of a trek, though it might be worth it. I will email her tonight.

I would love to hear from others who have had good experiences with trainers perhaps a little closer to Seattle. so far most of the trainers I've found in Seattle say they are "positive only" and I think someone experienced with physically strong, smart and (sometimes) willful dogs like the GSD's will be ideal.

appreciate your suggestions and am looking forward to just starting some basic obedience work with Sunny.











NWHeather said:


> I have taken dogs to A Canine Experience, & liked them. www.acanine.com
> 
> I haven't gone to her, but Suzanne Eviston has training are her place. She breeds Police K9's, & has a very good reputaiton.
> Training


----------

